# Birth control pills for stud?



## catzy (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone have experience from giving their stud birth control pills? Do you know anything about the side effects?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Never heard of such a thing. Does such a thing exist? :?


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I was under the impression that the bc pill was for the Queens, not the studs...

Maybe i'm mistaken!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Why would a stud cat want BC pills???


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Almost every breeder I know that has spraying studs keep them on BC-pills. The only known side effect is (as for queens) breast tumours, but if one only gives the stud BC-pills for a short period of time the risk for developing breast tumours is minimal.

The reason why some give studs BC-pills is that it makes them spray less or nothing at all. It works well on some studs, less well on others but mostly it's quite effective in reducing the spraying. They are however still able to produce babies.

In Sweden this is very common since few breeders here are willing to build stud houses and put the males in, we want our cats to live inside with the rest of the family.


----------



## catzy (Jul 13, 2005)

Sol said:


> Almost every breeder I know that has spraying studs keep them on BC-pills. The only known side effect is (as for queens) breast tumours, but if one only gives the stud BC-pills for a short period of time the risk for developing breast tumours is minimal.
> 
> The reason why some give studs BC-pills is that it makes them spray less or nothing at all. It works well on some studs, less well on others but mostly it's quite effective in reducing the spraying. They are however still able to produce babies.
> 
> In Sweden this is very common since few breeders here are willing to build stud houses and put the males in, we want our cats to live inside with the rest of the family.


Yes, that's why we want to find a way to keep him inside without spraying. We are going to use him for breeding but first of all he is a family member so we wouldn't want him outside alone. In the summer he likes to walk outside on a line but in the winter it is too cold.

All information I have seen on Swedish sites is only negative about giving BC-pills. But mostly from people who don't have experience of using them and they base their opinion on what they hear. I would like to hear opinions from breeders who used the pills and hear what kind of experienses they have. Is it common with side effects? I hardly dear to try it because it seems very risky.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

catzy said:


> Sol said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every breeder I know that has spraying studs keep them on BC-pills. The only known side effect is (as for queens) breast tumours, but if one only gives the stud BC-pills for a short period of time the risk for developing breast tumours is minimal.
> ...


Well, all I can say is that probably all breeders I know that keep spraying studs use BC-pills and it works quite well in reducing the spraying. So far I haven't heard of one male developing any side effects from them. They probably don't develop side effects in the same scale as females may do simply because they aren't kept fertile as long as females (meaning they don't get BC-pills for the same long periods that females get it). Spraying males are rarely kept fertile for more than 18 months so they are given the pills for such a short period of time that the risk for developing side effects are kept at a minimum. 

The observed side effects (IN FEMALES) are: breast tumours, overweight, diabetes mellitus and hyperplasia. No studies have been done on males but it's likely they can develop the same side effects. Developing a bad temper seems to be quite usual in females, I stopped giving my females BC-pills because of that.

No one I know have bad experiences with BC-pills in males BUT almost all breeders I know that have given their males a BC-shot have bad experiences so there seem to be a quite big difference between the shot and the pills.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow. You learn something new every day!  

Does giving studs contraceptive pills not affect fertility?


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

How interesting. I never knew that you could give studs BC pills and it would help with the spraying.


----------



## catzy (Jul 13, 2005)

Sol said:


> Well, all I can say is that probably all breeders I know that keep spraying studs use BC-pills and it works quite well in reducing the spraying. So far I haven't heard of one male developing any side effects from them. They probably don't develop side effects in the same scale as females may do simply because they aren't kept fertile as long as females (meaning they don't get BC-pills for the same long periods that females get it). Spraying males are rarely kept fertile for more than 18 months so they are given the pills for such a short period of time that the risk for developing side effects are kept at a minimum.
> 
> The observed side effects (IN FEMALES) are: breast tumours, overweight, diabetes mellitus and hyperplasia. No studies have been done on males but it's likely they can develop the same side effects. Developing a bad temper seems to be quite usual in females, I stopped giving my females BC-pills because of that.
> 
> No one I know have bad experiences with BC-pills in males BUT almost all breeders I know that have given their males a BC-shot have bad experiences so there seem to be a quite big difference between the shot and the pills.


Thanks for the detailed information. We are seriously considering trying the BC-pills but I wanted to know from people who have experience how it works. And especially about the side effects too.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

emma_pen said:


> Wow. You learn something new every day!
> 
> Does giving studs contraceptive pills not affect fertility?


No, the pills doesn't affect the fertility.


----------

